# Iver Johnson skip tooth - $300



## Rollo (Jan 11, 2018)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/iver-johnson-skip-tooth/6455599310.html


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice! Wish I were close.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like the one @fordmike65 got recently.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

Message sent!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2018)

Dang thats a nice machine! The top tubes have very appealing curves.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm on it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pick up in the works!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bargain of the month.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

Well...it's gone. Supposedly sold to a family member.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 11, 2018)

That drop stand is dead weight? I’ve never seen one pivot directly from the axle. Doth my eyes deceive me?

These are good-looking bikes


----------



## Rollo (Jan 11, 2018)

... Was hoping it would go to someone here ... Must have a smart family member ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Was hoping it would go to someone here ... Must have a smart family member ...



Or a sneaky Caber


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 11, 2018)

Ugh. That's brutal! I'm sorry for you man.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> That drop stand is dead weight? I’ve never seen one pivot directly from the axle. Doth my eyes deceive me?
> 
> These are good-looking bikes


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 736513



I'd be interested in your other one.  Can you shoot me a photo of it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I'd be interested in your other one.  Can you shoot me a photo of it?



What other one? I have a Want Ad up. That's just a sample of what I'm looking for...and what's on this Iver above.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 11, 2018)

OUCH !!!  What a great grab someone made !!  I'd be all over that bike if I had the chance !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow I miss all the good deals


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2018)

Fark! 

A valliant effort tho Mike!


----------



## stezell (Jan 12, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow I miss all the good deals



No you don't, lol!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 12, 2018)

stezell said:


> No you don't, lol!



Okay most of them. Lol


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow, that was a really nice Iver.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

So it looks like there's gonna be a happy ending after all. The same bike popped up this weekend on CL, only now it's been cleaned up & over 2x the price. Still a great deal, tho I wish the new seller would have "let it be". Oh well...Anywho, it's been paid for & in the hands of a trusted Cabe member. Can't wait to get it back on the road again. Thanks @Rollo  &@jpromo !


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> So it looks like there's gonna be a happy ending after all. The same bike popped up this weekend on CL, only now it's been cleaned up & over 2x the price. Still a great deal, tho I wish the new seller would have "let it be". Oh well...Anywho, it's been paid for & in the hands of a trusted Cabe member. Can't wait to get it back on the road again. Thanks!
> View attachment 764655
> View attachment 764656



Mike is that a 26” wheel/tire?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Mike is that a 26” wheel/tire?



Yessir


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Yessir



Killer! Glad you finally got it! Love them frame designs.  Congrats.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

Strange that my crusty one is 1/2" pitch. Anyone know why?


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 5, 2018)

Love the bars Mike, those are tuff enough!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Love the bars Mike, those are tuff enough!
> 
> View attachment 765281



Hoping they're not Iver bars....but if they are I suppose they stay. Not much of an apehanger kinda guy...


----------



## Rollo (Mar 5, 2018)

... I hope it got test ridden before you get it ... "just to make sure it's safe" ...


----------

